# Wade Aid out of business?



## SpoonFedRed (Mar 30, 2010)

I can't seem to find the Wade Aid website. Anybody hear if they've gone out of business?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

The search function is great!


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

SpoonFedRed said:


> I can't seem to find the Wade Aid website. Anybody hear if they've gone out of business?


I heard he was closing up shop earlier this year, but haven't heard it directly from George.


----------



## Kitchen Pass (Apr 4, 2011)

To those who have grown accoustomed to this type of belt and are in the market I custom make a belt with similar characteristics. I will build to your waist size if needed and produce in various colors. PM for more information if interested.


----------

